# Potpourri Pots



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well made a couple of Potpourri pots. 2 out of spalted cherry and 1 out of walnut. Both are sanded to 600 grit, finished with Minwax Antique Oil and buffed. The inside I put a couple of coats of poly on. They are 5 1/2" across and 3 1/2" high.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Fantastic job Bernie on these. You just floor me with these projects. Can't wait to see the rest! 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome work as always Bernie and good to have you back again. Like Corey said, can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie really nice man I wish you lived closer so we could do some turning together. You are doing some incredible work.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Really COOL Bernie!

Where do you get the apparent metal tops?

Thank you.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Really COOL Bernie!
> 
> Where do you get the apparent metal tops?
> 
> Thank you.


Joe you can get them from Craft Supply USA and I think Packard Woodworks carries them to. Basically it is a hollow form and then form the top to fit the pewter style lids. 

Glenmore that would be a ball. We could have some fun. If we move back to Richmond, VA when I retire to be near the kids maybe we can turn some together. I have a old army buddy up in Montrose, PA that I am going to visit when we get there. We spent a lot of time in the rice paddies of Veit Nam.

Thanks for the comments. I truly appreciate them.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie, I can't even spell "Potpourri", let alone make a pot so nice as those. Great work.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie, as usual, a fine job on the potpurri pots. I like them. Going to turn a couple one day. Keep turning and posting buddy. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie forgot to ask. Where did you find the metal hardware. And where do you get your turning stock do you make the wood blanks your self or do you buy them from a supplier.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore I get my wood from canebranch36 on ebay. Haven't got a bad piece from him yet and I have bought a lot of wood from him. He has a good variety from 3 X 3 X 12 stock to bowl stock to small bowl stock 3 X 4 to 5 X 5. His Missouri walnut is second to none. Great stuff. I get the metal from Craft Supply USA or Packard Woodworks. Craft Supply has a better selection.


----------

